# Subclass 100 Current Waiting Time



## RuJay (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi there, 

I am new to the forum and i would be so grateful if someone can provide me with infor on the following:

1. I was eligible to apply for permanent partner visa subclass 100 in December 2016 and i submitted the documents online in February 2017. I previously submitted 309 offshore in paper form. So is it okay that i submitted subclass 100 online via immi account?

2. I have not been allocated a Case Officer and it has now been 10 months. Is that normal? 

3. Does the processing time quoted by Immigration start to run after the CO is allocated or from the time i lodged the documents? 

4. Does anyone know roughly how long the Subclass 100 visa takes to be granted? 

5. My immi account just says the application is received but not allocated. I did not get an email notification saying it was received. 

Please do help with answers if any, i am super worried. 

Thank you for your time in advance.


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

RuJay said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am new to the forum and i would be so grateful if someone can provide me with infor on the following:
> 
> 1. I was eligible to apply for permanent partner visa subclass 100 in December 2016 and i submitted the documents online in February 2017. I previously submitted 309 offshore in paper form. So is it okay that i submitted subclass 100 online via immi account?


Yes



> 2. I have not been allocated a Case Officer and it has now been 10 months. Is that normal?


Yes.


> 3. Does the processing time quoted by Immigration start to run after the CO is allocated or from the time i lodged the documents?


Time of lodgement


> 4. Does anyone know roughly how long the Subclass 100 visa takes to be granted?


According to the latest figures on https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

75% processed within 17 months. A further 15% between 17 months and 28 months, and 10% over 28 months.



> 5. My immi account just says the application is received but not allocated. I did not get an email notification saying it was received.


You normally should get an acknowledgement email, I would imagine (although I've only done the 309/100 application, not had to do the second stage, but I imagine it would be the same). Check that you have given your correct email address and that it hasn't gone into your spam folder. Also once logged in, click on your application and then click on View Application Mailbox. In there you can view copies of any emails that would have been sent to you.

I hope you hear something soon.


----------



## RuJay (Oct 30, 2017)

Thank you so much!!! I really do appreciate you taking the time to respond! I shall double check all emails again.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

There is a 100 waiting thread. From what I have seen it is around the 16 month mark after eligibility date for the PR to be granted.


----------

